# SCA Building, Port Said



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anybody know when the Suez Canal Company HQ building (the one with the 3 domes) was actually built ?
I have found an early pic of the canal after opening without the SCA building in view, and another from nearly the same spot taken some time later when it had been completed.
Any assistance will be most appreciated.
Cheers
Andy


----------

